# Stanford Hall, 1st May 2016



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As in previous years this big event is organised by Leicestershire & Warwickshire VW Owners Club who extend their 
*Invitation to all TT Forum members*.

It's one event not to be missed and if you've never been now is the time to put your name down to one of the very best shows in the country, at magnificent Stanford Hall and grounds, especially with it being the 40th anniversary this year.

The Satnav post code for Stanford Hall is: LE17 6DH.










There will be car displays galore in the most plesant surroundings










As every year you'll find the autojumble, Concours d'elegance, tasty food and trade stands galore. It truly is a show not to be missed! So put it in your diary now 
I have asked for 25 stand passes this year.

Stand passes are free and all you will need to pay for is the normal entry to the Hall and Grounds, which is £10 per person.
The grounds will open from 8am for setting up and from 9am for anyone else. For safety reasons, the organisers usually ask that there'll be no car movements between 11am and 4pm.

You'll have fun wandering around those VAG cars and chatting with their owners.










*If you like a stand pass to display your TT, meeting like minded enthusiasts for a mega day out on 1st May 2016, please put your name down now. Please also remember to PM me your full name and address so I can post the stand pass out to you when I received them*:

*TTF Stand:*
Kully
Warren
John
Alan
Marco
Matt&Michael
?Andrea & Derek?
Dave
VOOA
MT-V6
Michael
Steve
Jonny
Richard


----------



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

Could I request a stand pass for this please ?
Myself and wife (Lynne) will be attending .... Oh and the Mighty TT :lol: 
Chers
Nige


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A10TT said:


> Could I request a stand pass for this please ?
> Myself and wife (Lynne) will be attending .... Oh and the Mighty TT :lol:
> Chers
> Nige


Excellent Nige. You and Lynne are on the list 

Just remember to let me have your full name and postal address so I can send the stand pass out when I get them. As you won't be able to PM me just yet you can send an email to:
danwin at gmail.com :wink:


----------



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

Cheers mate
I looked last night for a way to send a PM so that solves that !
Will drop you an E Mail when I get home from work
Thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant Nige 
Carry on posting and you'll soon be able to send PMs and see the market place also :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Count me in please Dani 

Re: tickets - buy in advance (link?) or pay on entrance?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Count me in please Dani
> 
> Re: tickets - buy in advance (link?) or pay on entrance?


You're counted Martin 

Re tickets, you buy them at the gate on the day.


----------



## KullyB-UK (Jul 5, 2015)

Count me in please Dani x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KullyB-UK said:


> Count me in please Dani x


Brilliant Kully .You're on the list


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Can i get one too please?

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> Can i get one too please?
> 
> Warren.


Ceratinly Warren. It'll be great to have you along!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Me too please Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Me too please Dani


You're now added to the attendees' list, John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Booo! Sorry to say that I'm now out as I've double booked this with another event [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Yay! Happy to say it's a long weekend in Kaunertal, Austria with nine mates for Snowboard Spring Break (http://www.snowboardspringbreak.com)

Hope everyone can still have fun without me?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Yay! Happy to say it's a long weekend in Kaunertal, Austria with nine mates for Snowboard Spring Break (http://www.snowboardspringbreak.com)


I hope you'll have snow there! It's +14C in the Alps right now but apparently it'll get cooler again...



Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Hope everyone can still have fun without me?


We will try our best :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> I hope you'll have snow there! It's +14C in the Alps right now but apparently it'll get cooler again...


There's a small glacier at the top which lasts year round, and in previous years the snow's been good down to mid-station (if a little slushy down there), so hopefully there'll be enough to play on. And the opportunity to ride with mates and demo all next years 2016-17 snowboards and kit - priceless!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you'll have snow there! It's +14C in the Alps right now but apparently it'll get cooler again...
> ...


I fully understand that you can't forego such an opportunity! I wouldn't either 8)


----------



## Ludford (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi, What would I need to do to come and bring my dad? Just buy 2 ticket on the day?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ludford said:


> Hi, What would I need to do to come and bring my dad? Just buy 2 ticket on the day?


Allyou need to do is to PM me your name and postal address so I can send you a stand pass which is free of charge 8) 
On the day you just need to pay normal admission to the park and hall.

Would you like me to add you and your dad to the attendants' list?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for your PM Matt. You're now added to the list


----------



## Ludford (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi,
Will anyone be there on the day that will be willing to do some Vag-Com tweaks for me ?
I'm particularly interested in the Dynamic Front Indicator mod and if possible the Beep to lock/unlock the car
There may be other tweaks within Vag Com so will be all ears
Willing to pay for this service if someone can oblige 8)


----------



## VOOA (Mar 23, 2016)

There still places available?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VOOA said:


> There still places available?


Yes there are 

Please will you PM me your full name and postal address asap as I intend to send the stand passes out next week.
Just thinking, you may not be able to send PMs yet. If that's the case please send an email to:

danwin49 at gmail.com
(obviously without the spaces and a proper 'at' sign :wink: )

Thanks, Dani


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I plan to come as well, if there's any more spaces. Will PM you when I can confirm


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> I plan to come as well, if there's any more spaces. Will PM you when I can confirm


Brilliant 8)

I'll add you to the list then


----------



## VOOA (Mar 23, 2016)

A3DFU said:


> VOOA said:
> 
> 
> > There still places available?
> ...


Sent you my details. Looking forward to it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Allan,

Thanks for your PM. I'll be posting your stand pass out soon 

Dani


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

A10TT said:


> Hi,
> Will anyone be there on the day that will be willing to do some Vag-Com tweaks for me ?
> I'm particularly interested in the Dynamic Front Indicator mod and if possible the Beep to lock/unlock the car
> There may be other tweaks within Vag Com so will be all ears
> Willing to pay for this service if someone can oblige 8)


I plan on coming, can bring VCDS, however unsure how to do as you say. If you find out (and I am able to come!), you are more that welcome to use it


----------



## PhilRTTS (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi,

I would like to attend, are there any stand places left?

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

PhilRTTS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to attend, are there any stand places left?
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil,

Yes there are. I can see from your sig strip though that you are a TTOC member .Is this correct? If so,you may want to contact them through their own website but you are most certainly welcome at the TT Forum stand as we run events for all TT owners


----------



## Ludford (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi. Are the tickets being sent out in the post or do we collect them on the day?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Ludford, you pay the entry on the gate, but p/m Dani your name and address and she'll send you a stand pass in the post (you just show it on entry and Marshalls direct you to the stand)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ludford said:


> Hi. Are the tickets being sent out in the post or do we collect them on the day?


Hi Matt,

I'll be sending the stand passes out in the next couple of days. Give me a shout please if you haven't received yours by the weekend


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

There are just a hand full more stand passes available so please let me know by the coming weekend if you'd like to attend a mega fantastic car show with like minded friends 

And of course this the the 40th Anniversary of the show so all the more reason to show off your polished pride and joy on the day


----------



## Ludford (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi A3DFU, I just received my pass yesterday. Thank you.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ludford said:


> Hi A3DFU, I just received my pass yesterday. Thank you.


You're welcome Matt . Enjoy my favourite show


----------



## Figment1164 (Oct 29, 2015)

Would like to attend the Stanford Hall event . I have a TT N8 roadster with few mods
Michael Calvert 
07722415321


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ludford said:


> Hi A3DFU, I just received my pass yesterday. Thank you.


Same here, thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Figment1164 said:


> Would like to attend the Stanford Hall event . I have a TT N8 roadster with few mods
> Michael Calvert
> 07722415321


Hi Michael,

I'll give you a ring around lunch time to sort your address 



MT-V6 said:


> Ludford said:
> 
> 
> > Hi A3DFU, I just received my pass yesterday. Thank you.
> ...


BrillianTT Mark 
Thanks for letting me know. Have a great time


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Ludford said:


> Hi A3DFU, I just received my pass yesterday. Thank you.


Me too, thanks Dani.

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> Ludford said:
> 
> 
> > Hi A3DFU, I just received my pass yesterday. Thank you.
> ...


You're welcome Warren


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Figment1164 said:


> Would like to attend the Stanford Hall event . I have a TT N8 roadster with few mods
> Michael Calvert
> 07722415321


You're now added to the stand Michael. Your ticket it on the way. Have a great day


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Not long to go now. First big event of the season and always a good one.

You bringing your daughter Warren? I'll see if I can persuade mine to come


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

John-H said:


> You bringing your daughter Warren? I'll see if I can persuade mine to come


Yes she's meeting me there John, gonna be showing off the A3 cab...
My son's hoping to attend too if he can get his shift covered at work.

Warren.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

It's a maybe from me..
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> It's a maybe from me..
> Steve


Hi Steve,

I shall send a "maybe" stand pass out to you ---------> before I hand over to John who looks after this event as I will have to forego it this year. (I managed to book a holiday back in December well before I knew the date for Stanford Hall '16)  

*So for anyone wanting a stand pass now, please PM / email John-H your full name and postal address so he cand send you a stand pass asap *


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

So, what TTs are people bringing?

I have a phantom black Mk2 V6


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

MT-V6 said:


> So, what TTs are people bringing?
> 
> I have a phantom black Mk2 V6


V6 3.3 Turbo
Steve


----------



## hedz13 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi could I have stand pass please.. ..... thank you ...Steve ..


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

hedz13 said:


> Hi could I have stand pass please.. ..... thank you ...Steve ..


Hi Steve, I'll get a stand pass out to you no problem. I've taken your address off public view


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Any spots left?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

mik3 said:


> Any spots left?


Certainly. PM me your postal address and I'll send you a stand pass


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Have a great time all at my most favourite show 

Sorry I'll have to miss the fun and you this year (must plan birthdays and my holidays better!) but ....
.
.
.
.
..... I'll be back   :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Have a good holiday Dani and thanks for organising. Better planning next time but see you at the All Types VW show Bodelwyddan Castle 

To everyone else - we still have some free stand passes left but I'll have to post them out to you quick :!: - PM me your postal address if you want one


----------



## JonnyTTBAM1.8T (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi, I'm wanting to come along, please can I get a stand pass. Can I get an email to send you my address please, jonny.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

JonnyTTBAM1.8T said:


> Hi, I'm wanting to come along, please can I get a stand pass. Can I get an email to send you my address please, jonny.


You have PM with contact email


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

When should we aim to arrive? I see that it opens at 8 and cars must be parked by 11, but what time will the TTF stand be setting up?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm aiming to get there for 8 am to set up the flags etc. You are welcome to come along then or join later if you want to have breakfast etc. You can enter between 8 am and 11 am at the latest.

You should all have your stand passes now but I've reserved a couple of spare passes in case anyone wants to join in last minute. Let me know if you want one.

I'm aiming to travel along the A50 and then the M1. There's a shell service station ("Shardlow" - postcode DE72 2WA) I might call in.

Enter Stanford Hall (LE176DH) at the South Kilworth entrance. There'll be signposts all around and once you get onto "South Kilworth 2" road on Google maps.

See you there


----------



## Ludford (Feb 6, 2016)

This is awful I'm having to wash my car in between rain storms!

I just got done doing the wash a few minutes ago but it starting chucking it down before I could apply the wax.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's awful - I feel for you. I've had a mad busy day and have finally just got round to cleaning the car which had got full of bits after using it to cart boxes around for weeks. Luckily the weather has brightened up and the birds are singing  - not like before with a hail storm - summer's come I thought :roll:


----------



## Ludford (Feb 6, 2016)

Managed to get a wax coat in during a clear spell. It rained as soon as I'd finished though. No idea what the car will look like tomorrow.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I just finished washing it and then it conveniently rained and washed all the suds off. Managed to polish it in the end.

Will hopefully stay shiny on my 100 mile drive up tomorrow


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just setting up on plot 18. I've left a spare stand pass for TT forum with the lady on the gate as they are strictly not letting anyone in without one.

Look out for the TT forum flags.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice weather for it, just stopped at M1 services, should be there in just over half an hour

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Just starting out so should be about an hour.

Warren.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who attended on the stand today despite the threat of bad weather. As it turned out it was quite bright and sunny at times turning to overcast and literally only a few spots of rain which dried up but no proper rain, so quite good really - especially when your coast and keys get locked in the car 

Thanks to everyone who helped including the nice AA man Graham who let me have a play with his lock picks. My own recovery are looking into why they sent someone without the proper kit for the car. At least I didn't have to use the sledge hammer!

Anyway, here are some pictures - sorry I didn't manage to take the usual compliment.



















Thanks to Neil Birkitt of Autometrix for the second shot - I thought I saw someone clambering on the roof of the hall :wink:


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks to John for setting up the stand today, we all had a great day. Also to my daughter sTTacey for eventually turning up... better late then never :roll: 
Great show and nice to meet up with members of whome i can now put faces to user names.
Here are some of the pics i took.

Warren.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Was a very good show, and I especially like that photo looking down at the stand. Here are some of mine:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Very good pictures Warren and Mark. It was good to meet you both face to face and your daughter Stacy Warren - sorry I couldn't drag my daughter along. Thanks for posting


----------



## VOOA (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice meeting a few of you fellow TT owners
View attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3


----------



## VOOA (Mar 23, 2016)

I'll post the rest later


----------



## Ludford (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks for the chance to come on the stand. Me and my dad had a great time.


----------



## DAVE-W (May 7, 2016)

Looked great! Stanford hall is a nice venue (attended many RS owners club events there many years ago).

A few mates attended this one in their VW campers too 8)

Dave


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ludford said:


> Thanks for the chance to come on the stand. Me and my dad had a great time.


Good to meet you both 

First one of the season was good. We've got a similar sized and varied event coming up at the weekend too viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1230282


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great pictures all and it looks a really nice day was had by all with the usual sunny/blustery weather which is so typical for this venue 

I better sort my diary for next year now so I can join you for this great event in 2017 8)


----------



## Hoskyn (Jul 7, 2015)

That event looked so good!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hoskyn said:


> That event looked so good!


There'll be another one this year. Date tba soon 8)

Hope you'll make it


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The date has been set a bit earlier this year, I signed up to email update from Audi Driver Magazine, which said:



> Audi Driver International and Awards evening at Castle Combe in 2017. THE DATE IS 16th SEPTEMBER. Advance Tickets open..Grab a Discount.
> 
> ADI Advance Tickets


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> The date has been set a bit earlier this year, I signed up to email update from Audi Driver Magazine, which said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're very right there; Sally sent those dates out a couple of weeks ago but I need to speak with her before I post.

However, this thread is about Stanford Hall, which is organised by Leicestershire & Warwickshire VW Owners Club, not by Autometrix :wink:


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Oops haha, definitely confused there! I'll try and attend this one again this year anyway

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> Oops haha, definitely confused there!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

